# re(4) regression?



## G4 (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a regression in 8.2, in the re(4) driver?

I have a NAS box (standard PC), running FreeBSD with another non-re(4) NIC facing the LAN.
On my desktop, i dual-boot Win7 and FreeBSD, both amd64 (each on its own disk).

Ever since i upgraded from 8.1, i'm getting about half the speed (or less) i used to get. The speed on Win7 is the same. The NAS box was not touched in any way, nor has any networking equipment.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

Verify if the speed/duplex settings are correct.


----------



## G4 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes the're both 1000baseT full duplex.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

FWIW I have quite a few re(4) adapters and I'm running 8-STABLE. I haven't seen any issues with them.


----------

